# Need someone to brainstorm with



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm a children's pastor and we're getting ready to re-do our decor in children's church. I'm going with a submarine theme, as in dive deeper into God's word. So, here's where I'm needing some help. I want to make some octopus tenacles to attach to some port holes we'll be making out of styrofoam. I plan to use some blue cellaphane for the glass and wanted a few of them to have tenacles to give the impression of a giant octopus holding on to the sub. I guess it would be similar to the Nautilus from 20,000 leagues under the sea. Also, any other suggestions for making a long room look more like a submarine would be appreciated. So far we're going to make a control panel and windows for the front of the room, out of plywood. This will serve as our puppet stage. We'll be using tarps on the ceiling to give it a more rounded look. Thanks for helping with any suggestions that will fit the theme.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

For the tentacles you could use the little clear suction cups they have for hanging lightweight things.They sell them at craft stores. You could even paint the non-suctions side a color that would show through as in pink or gray. 

I would add a pretend telescope that would have a picture of something to see when looked into. Every submarine needs a telescope.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I was also going to suggest the suction cups. We are doing a mural and for the water we are using glaze. I had some leftover from a couple of years ago for faux painting and thought it would give the water some depth. To make the room look longer I would incorporate some vertical lines.

Just an idea I thought of. Maybe having treasure chest in the ocean (looking out the windows) with the verse from Matthew (where your heart is there your treasure is also) (loosely paraphrased!)

I wish I could come up with some ideas for you, it sounds super cute and I'm sure that the kids will love it!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

nduetime said:


> For the tentacles you could use the little clear suction cups they have for hanging lightweight things.They sell them at craft stores. You could even paint the non-suctions side a color that would show through as in pink or gray.
> 
> I would add a pretend telescope that would have a picture of something to see when looked into. Every submarine needs a telescope.


We have some posts in the room, we could probably decorate one of those to look like a periscope. For those suction cups, I think they carry them at Hobby Lobby, so I'll pick up some of them to add to the tentacle once I figure out how to make one. I'm thinking of maybe some light weight wire on the inside so we can pose them.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tirzah said:


> I was also going to suggest the suction cups. We are doing a mural and for the water we are using glaze. I had some leftover from a couple of years ago for faux painting and thought it would give the water some depth. To make the room look longer I would incorporate some vertical lines.
> 
> Just an idea I thought of. Maybe having treasure chest in the ocean (looking out the windows) with the verse from Matthew (where your heart is there your treasure is also) (loosely paraphrased!)
> 
> I wish I could come up with some ideas for you, it sounds super cute and I'm sure that the kids will love it!


I love the treasure chest idea with the scripture reference. We actually have a treasure chest DH made for me years ago that we put little toys in for our birthday kids, so it would be easy to get some fake gems and treasures to hang out of it and then write the scripture on it.

Once we get it all together I'll try to post some pictures of it.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tirzah said:


> I was also going to suggest the suction cups. We are doing a mural and for the water we are using glaze. I had some leftover from a couple of years ago for faux painting and thought it would give the water some depth. To make the room look longer I would incorporate some vertical lines.
> 
> Just an idea I thought of. Maybe having treasure chest in the ocean (looking out the windows) with the verse from Matthew (where your heart is there your treasure is also) (loosely paraphrased!)
> 
> I wish I could come up with some ideas for you, it sounds super cute and I'm sure that the kids will love it!


I also love the glaze idea. Only problem with that is when I finish this series I'll have to redecorate fot the new theme, so the walls have to be painted in a way that will lend itself to other themes.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It sounds adorable! How about using tulle (sp?) for the tennicles? You can buy it on the spools, about 6 inches wide, which would be perfect. You could stuff them with clear plastic bags, so you could see through them a bit. Glue the suction cups on, and you're ready to go.

Can't wait to see pics of what you come up with.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tinker said:


> It sounds adorable! How about using tulle (sp?) for the tennicles? You can buy it on the spools, about 6 inches wide, which would be perfect. You could stuff them with clear plastic bags, so you could see through them a bit. Glue the suction cups on, and you're ready to go.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of what you come up with.


I like that idea, it would give it some awesome texture. What color would you suggest? I was thinking maybe a purplish color, but may go with a more realistic look using browns and greens.


----------

